

Fighting Hype with Hype (On the recent Ars Technica story on quantum computing) - bdr
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=449

======
thisrod
Does anyone take Ars Technica seriously anymore?

The interesting part of this, for me, was the last comment: there's a public-
key cypher that can't be broken in an obvious way using Shor's algorithm.
That's really good to know.

